# Interesting article



## BriMtl (Mar 28, 2008)

This article might be interesting to some from a selling point of view.
I think I'll print up a few copies and have them available during the fairs/expositions I do.

Sustainable furniture article


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

It seems like this article was referring to a hand-tools based woodworker, as opposed to the "new-age" power-tool user, with 5HP table saw, 8HP cyclone, 3HP planer, jointer, drum sander…..and the list goes on… 200Amp breaker, running 220V …. you all know the setup… how green is that?

is it probably much greener then transporting the furniture across the globe, and running full automation machinery equipment, but I just wonder by how much? 80%? 40%? 3%? a lot of food for thought in that article, but about zero collected facts and numbers… kind of a shame. it's usually food for thought like that that leads people to assumptions rather than conclusions… gotta be careful with that.

interesting none-the-less!

thanks for the post.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I totally agree with you *PurpLev*. It is thought-provoking but naïve as they seem to have a romantic and somewhat idealistic vision of what a craftsman is nowadays. Also, I'm afraid that the credibility of this site is below zero.

From this very same article it linked to another one about identifying antiques that it's full of pearls of wisdom like the following quote (sic): *"Handmade dovetails almost always indicate a piece made before 1860."*

They lost me there. No comment.


----------

